# Larry the super potato



## Web2

Hi everyone,

I tried to translation theses sentences in russian, but I'm not sure :

_Larry, the super potato_ = Ларри, супер картофеля

But where is « the » ? Google Traduction gives me « Larry, super potato » but I want « Larry, *the* super potato »

And the second sentence :

_Here's Larry, the super potato :_ = Вот Ларри, супер картофеля :

And Google Traduction gives me « This is Larry, super potato : » but I want « *Here's* Larry, *the* super potato : »

Thank you


----------



## Crescent

Web2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I tried to translation theses sentences in russian, but I'm not sure :
> _Larry, the super potato_ = Ларри, супер картофеля
> But where is « the » ? Google Traduction gives me « Larry, super potato » but I want « Larry, *the* super potato »
> And the second sentence :
> _Here's Larry, the super potato :_ = Вот Ларри, супер картофеля :
> And Google Traduction gives me « This is Larry, super potato : » but I want « *Here's* Larry, *the* super potato : »
> Thank you



Hello, Web2! 
Just a little correction before I answer your questions: _Ларри, супер картофел*ь* Вот Ларри, супер картофел*ь*. 
_Now, as for your worries about ''the'' -it's very simple. Everything your google translator has given you is completely right. *There are no articles* in Russian - none whatsoever. Therefore, it's right not to have anything for ''the'' in the translation of this sentence.

As for ''_Here's Larry_''... well, that's what the ''*Вот* Лэрри'' is there for!

Hope it helps!


----------



## Web2

Thank you 

And if I add the « _*ь*_ », it will be potatoes (potato, plurial) ?


----------



## Maroseika

Web2 said:


> Thank you
> 
> And if I add the « _*ь*_ », it will be potatoes (potato, plurial) ?


The word картофель has no number being the collective nown. Картофеля is Gen. of картофель.
Картофель is rather "formal" word, more common one is картошка, also collective noun.
One item of potato is картофелина, plural - картофелины.
However you can't translate your phrase "Ларри, суперкартофелина", because it sounds funny. Картофелина is very "everyday" or "kitchen" word and I'm far not sure this is what's meant.
If you explain who is this Larry and why is he super potato, maybe we manage to choose appropriate interpretation.


----------



## Web2

So these sentences are not okay ? :

_Ларри, супер картофел*ь* Вот Ларри, супер картофел*ь

*_


----------



## papillon

Your sentences are fine. As Maroseika pointed out, you may choose to use суперкарто*шка* as the less formal word.


----------



## Maroseika

Well, after seeing the picture I can only agree with Papillon: суперкартошка is better than any other variant.
Картофель is absolutely unacceptable because is is very formal word, quite appropriate for the cooking book or agriculture manual, but not at all for this yellow gentleman.
However I foresee one problem: for me Суперкартошка associates with a kind of snackbar network (like "Крошка картошка"). I'm not sure this site needs this association, but I don't know how to afford this problem. If this site is intended for Russian speakers, it's not very well...
Maybe Супербатат (super yam)?


----------



## Web2

So I must use :

Ларри, суперкартошка

?

Thanks


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Well, after seeing the picture I can only agree with Papillon: суперкартошка is better than any other variant.
> Картофель is absolutely unacceptable because is is very formal word, quite appropriate for the cooking book or agriculture manual, but not at all for this yellow gentleman.
> However I foresee one problem: for me Суперкартошка associates with a kind of snackbar network (like "Крошка картошка"). I'm not sure this site needs this association, but I don't know how to afford this problem. If this site is intended for Russian speakers, it's not very well...
> Maybe Супербатат (super yam)?



I agree with Maroseika in the sens that ''картошка'' is definately more appropriate than ''картофель" because the second version besides being  too formal, has also the little nuance of the fact that ''картофель'' is usually used to describe the general term ''potato'' as opposed to the actual vegetable - or a group of vegetables.. I'm not sure if I'm explaining this well.  
What I mean is that if you want to say to someone ''Can you fetch me a couple of potatoes, please?'' you would say ''Принеси мне, пожалуйста, пару картошин.'' and not ''пару картофеля'' because the second one is mainly used to describe the general idea ...

But to be honest, I'm totally perplexed as to Maroseika's second point!  I'm sorry, personally, I don't see anything wrong with ''_Лэрри, суперкартошка_''


----------



## Web2

Ok, so I will use Лэрри, суперкартошка, thank you


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> But to be honest, I'm totally perplexed as to Maroseika's second point!  I'm sorry, personally, I don't see anything wrong with ''_Лэрри, суперкартошка_''


Don't know why but to my ear суперкартошка sounds like an advertisement.
But maybe I'm blowing on the cold water.


----------



## Maroseika

Web2 said:


> Ok, so I will use Лэрри, суперкартошка, thank you


Лэрри is quite correct phonetically, but traditionally this name is transliterated in Russian as Ларри.
Besides, if super potato is the name it should be Суперкартошка.


----------



## Web2

I will try to find someone who talk russian and english perfectly because I am confused...


----------



## Crescent

(Maroseika: I think you mean ''advertisement'' instead of ''advertise'', don't you..?  )



Web2 said:


> I will try to find someone who talk russian and english perfectly because I am confused...



Web2, I'm relatively sure that mine and Maroseika's level of English is quite satisfactory and more than suitable in order to help you resolve your confusion. (I'm not even going to mention Russian, since we're both clearly native speakers - although his is undoubtedly better than mine due to age and experience  ) 

If you would like to tell or explain to us exactly why you're confused than maybe we will be able to help you understand better. 

Ou peut-être préféreriez-vous parler en français, si c'est plus facile pour vous de vous exprimer ainsi? On est plus que capable de cela aussi!


----------



## Web2

Ok, bien je ne sais pas quoi utiliser parmis les choix que vous m'avez donnés, super patate est comme un adjectif et Larry un prénom, donc je dois utiliser Суперкартошка ? C'est l'adjectif "super" avec le nom "patate" ?, patate étant pomme de terre, le légume.

The others possibilities means what exactly ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Maroseika

Web2 said:


> I will try to find someone who talk russian and english perfectly because I am confused...


This is really the great idea!


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> (Maroseika: I think you mean ''advertisement'' instead of ''advertise'', don't you..?  )


Sure, thanks, Crescent!


----------



## Web2

Sorry, I did not want you to be angry, I wanted to say that I will try to find a traductor


----------



## Maroseika

Web2 said:


> Sorry, I did not want you to be angry, I wanted to say that I will try to find a traductor


Excuse me please if I seemed to be angry, I just meant that you need a native who will sit beside you and translate all your site step by step using your comments and explanations as the author of the site, discussing any wrong assotiations, etc, etc... 
Good luck!


----------



## Crescent

Web2 said:


> Ok, bien je ne sais pas quoi utiliser parmis les choix que vous m'avez donnés, super patate est comme un adjectif et Larry un prénom, donc je dois utiliser Суперкартошка ? C'est l'adjectif "super" avec le nom "patate" ?, patate étant pomme de terre, le légume.
> 
> The others possibilities means what exactly ?
> 
> Thank you for your help



Ah, je vois donc que c'est plus clair en français! 

Et bien, en fait je crois que nous ne vous avons donné que deux choix:
_Ларри,суперкартошка = _с'est la traduction mot-à-mot de votre phrase originale et je suggère fortement que vous employez celle-ci car elle évoque l'image exacte que la phrase anglaise!  et  _суперкартофелина = _Je trouve cela assez drôle, en effet, comme Maroseika a suggeré.  C'est qu'une ''картофелина'' est une petite pomme de terre/patate.. et cela sonne comme le mot ''ballerine'' en russe!  Donc cela a l'air très mignon...très infantin!

Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la traduction la plus appropriée, car Larry est un nom de garçon, n'est-ce pas? Et le mot ''картофелина'' est feminin - donc, vous voyez, cela produit l'effet contraire, en fait... 

Bon, j'espère avoir éclairé vos doutes un peu!


----------



## jazyk

The Portuguese on that weird site is completely wrong as well. What's it all for, anyway?

Some people like to spend their time in the strangest way.


----------



## Web2

Crescent said:


> Ah, je vois donc que c'est plus clair en français!
> 
> Et bien, en fait je crois que nous ne vous avons donné que deux choix:
> _Ларри,суперкартошка = _с'est la traduction mot-à-mot de votre phrase originale et je suggère fortement que vous employez celle-ci car elle évoque l'image exacte que la phrase anglaise!  et  _суперкартофелина = _Je trouve cela assez drôle, en effet, comme Maroseika a suggeré.  C'est qu'une ''картофелина'' est une petite pomme de terre/patate.. et cela sonne comme le mot ''ballerine'' en russe!  Donc cela a l'air très mignon...très infantin!
> 
> Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la traduction la plus appropriée, car Larry est un nom de garçon, n'est-ce pas? Et le mot ''картофелина'' est feminin - donc, vous voyez, cela produit l'effet contraire, en fait...
> 
> Bon, j'espère avoir éclairé vos doutes un peu!



Ok merci


----------

